# Should I Buy



## DrakeHunter (May 1, 2013)

My father in-law is selling his 2007 rs21 keystone outback. He said if we wanted to buy it he would give us a killer deal. The inside of the trailer is in great condition. I am a little worried, the front has some delamination at the top. The delamination is not horrible but is noticable. Also all the decals are cracked and wearing off. I know he has taken care of it and I looked the trailer over and it looks pretty good.He is also giving us his champion gen and leveling blocks dishes sleeping bags ex.... his killer deal is $7,500. Is that a decent price? Please let me know what you think.
Joel


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I recommend that you be very careful buying stuff like TTs with damages from family or friends. It is very hard to deal with problems that arise later when the seller is still close to you (both physically and emotionally). 'Nuff said.

As for the delamination, that is a real problem. It can cost thousands of bucks to repair front ends and/or sidewalls when that occurs. Water has penetrated and is causing the problem. Where is(are) the leak(s)? RV repair shops have to find the leak(s) and replace the bad siding/roofing. And the water leaks could have caused hidden damage under the inside panels--the inside walls and ceiling of the TT need inspections.

You might want to shoot a few photos (cell phone ones are fine), and take the photos to an RV dealer and try to get an idea of the costs to repair.

The decals can be replaced without much trouble. Keystone sells them so you or your RV repair shop can get prices from Keystone.

As you can tell from my first paragraph above, I personally wouldn't get into this one.


----------

